# La Belle Fire Department Old Fire Truck



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, I've had my eye on this truck for about a year now. The lighting was never right or it was always raining when coming through this town. Well, yesterday it was perfect. The sun was setting and it was screaming for me to get a shot.
Yeah, I know some of you may say HDR is out but no way can you argue what it did to this old baby.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

*Great picture of the old fire truck*

I love this picture; the color, the detail and the shadows are fantastic. Do you mind if I ask you about HDR? do you use a tripod? How do you do this??? My mind is telling me you used three F stops or something like that. My daughter just started high school and is the photo-journalism class. We got her a Nikon D-3000 and I'd love to tell her how to do this? suggestions? Thanks.... Awesome picture...your's always are!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

DeaconDon said:


> I love this picture; the color, the detail and the shadows are fantastic. Do you mind if I ask you about HDR? do you use a tripod? How do you do this??? My mind is telling me you used three F stops or something like that. My daughter just started high school and is the photo-journalism class. We got her a Nikon D-3000 and I'd love to tell her how to do this? suggestions? Thanks.... Awesome picture...your's always are!


Normally yes you would combine 3 images different exposures (on a tripod) then combine them in Layers (Photoshop).
There's a program called Photomatrix and another called Topaz. They are additional plug ins you can buy for your Photoshop editing program.

But for this photo I took hand held, no tripod, and one click in my Topaz plug in.

Here's the link. I think it was around $49.00.

http://www.topazlabs.com/adjust/

It's well worth it!

I used a Nikon 24mm 2.8 lens for this shot.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's the other fire truck that was there. Again Topaz is the wizard in this one also!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I redid the first truck. I like this one better.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I really like the first one best for the texture of the truck's rusty body. But the halo in the blue sky sections along the windshield frame and hood detracts a bit. Is there a way to minimize the halo but still maintain the body texture?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

The 1st one is a classic..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I really like the first one best for the texture of the truck's rusty body. But the halo in the blue sky sections along the windshield frame and hood detracts a bit. Is there a way to minimize the halo but still maintain the body texture?


Yes, I can do it. I'll play with it this weekend. The sky is terrible and I want to fix it.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Great pics...passed that place today. My dad's house is about a mile away from there.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Corky said:


> Great pics...passed that place today. My dad's house is about a mile away from there.


It's a nice area IMO. You can have advantage of the great coastal fishing/hunting but the essence of beautiful farm like country all at the same time.

I like Highway 365 because it's in a way a nice short cut to Port Arthur.


----------

